
Almost no one is buying Google smart speakers anymore - x43b
https://bgr.com/2019/11/15/amazon-vs-google-smart-speaker-market-share-data-third-quarter/
======
dragonwriter
Wasn't Q3 when the new Nest-branded lineup with additional features was
announced as imminent but not yet released? Sales drops before announced
releases of major upgrades aren't an unknown phenomenon.

------
rogerkirkness
This is interesting, because Google clearly has the smartest speakers. Alexa
clearly has the most apps, by comparison. It's the (current) example of
ecosystem > quality in tech.

~~~
zepto
It’s usefulness > smartness.

